# My 1911s



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Colt 1991









Kimber Custom II and Kimber Ultra Carry II

I added the wood grips to all three.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

nice father and son picture


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks Tony.
I tried to find Kimber signature grips for the little guy but I settled for Hogues.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I have a Colt 1911 MKIV .45 myself, and I like it a lot.


----------

